# Getting out of hand almost 100 guests!!! Help



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

This will be our second annual Halloween Party. It started because we live out in the country and our kids in their early teens wanted to celebrate Halloween with their friends. Last year it was thrown together rather quickly and was a small party with a total of 10 kids. It was a huge hit and everyone asked that we do it again but the parents wanted to come be a part since we did a haunted hay ride. This year the kids expanded their list to just over 30 kids. I was totally fine with it and we sent out save the day notices but it just dawned on me that 30 kids plus 2 parents each is 90 people!!!!!! OMG what have I done???

Anyone else have parties this big? Any tips on how to feed that many people without costing a fortune?


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Define feed a 100 people? My wife always does too much when we have parties. When you have large parties unless it is a wedding reception I don't feel like I have to provide a full meal for everyone. A couple of bags of meatballs from costco some bags of chips and some drinks I think is enough. You can also ask people to bring some things, even if its chips. Don't forget as well that even if you invite people they don't always show up, things happen so you can count on not having as many as you think.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep, definitely remember that not everyone invited will actually come.

As for food, even for our much smaller party we keep the menu pretty limited. We never really know how many will come, and I don't want to spend the time and money making food that likely will still be there at the end of the night. We provide chili(fairly inexpensive and any leftovers can be frozen), hot cider, some beer and wine, crackers and cheese, and a dessert of some sort(rice crispy treats, brownies, cupcakes). Many people will offer to bring something, or you can even request a dish to pass. I plan for everyone to eat the chili, as it's the main meal, while the rest I don't go overboard on.

Take it with a grain of salt. As I said, I've never done a party that size. Good luck!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Don't panic!! They are right , not everyone will show up. I love the chili idea! add some beans and it will go even further. Saltines are cheap! And nacho cheese and chips will feed the masses fairly economically. Simple dessert or some veggies and you are covered. If your crowd is anything like mine, they will bring a dish with them.....usually a treat of some kind. I always have food left over. I usually send out around 40 invites and plan on about half


----------



## k_swiss82 (Jul 25, 2012)

I love Ophelia's ideas...a big pot of chili is a great idea. You could also make a couple big crocks of bbq meatballs or mini weiners. Maybe a veggie tray? Def. keep the options minimal, that will help. Good luck!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven't had a party that large before, but try for appies/finger foods that can be prepared in advance, and are easily/cheap in large quantities  almost anything from a slow cooker is good, but chili is a good choice because a lot of people enjoy it and it is hardy. Make some cheese biscuits to accompany! Also simple thing presented on creepy/seasonal trays are always a hit! (fruit tray, veggie tray, meat an cheese tray) one appie that I make that people seem to LOVE is super easy and u can make it ahead of time, then just keep them warm in a crock pot: wrap a small cocktail weiner with half a slice of bacon, and stick a toothpick through it to hold it together. Continue Doing thi for all pieces, then place them on a baking pan, and sprinkle generously with brown sugar. Bake at 350/400 until the bacon is cooked. It's a great recipe though it can get costly. 

You could also turn it into a potluck and ask people to bring something to share! And another alternative that is easy and cheap: hotdogs!!! Have juice boxes, fun sized chips and a sweet treat (cupcakes) for dessert and you're good Togo!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

yup yup every thing they said... i would put out a call to some of the parents that are closer and see if they are willing to help. it could easily become a fun community thing for your kids and all the families.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I usually have 75-100 every year. this will be the 12th. We cook a pig and everybody is really good about brining dishes and snacks. Works out good, hardly any food left and the skeleton crew( bahahaha) clean up at around 4 in the morning....


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! 100 people!!! I would ask for help from some of the parents. Maybe have them bring a dish. Chili is a good idea. Grilled hotdogs are cheap and easy to cook on a large grill. In fact if you could have a bonfire, people could cook their hotdogs! And marshmallows. You could buy cheap chips and and hide the bags. People don't really know the difference.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Chinclub im sure you will have a fantastic plan! My party is very big as well. We usally have between 100-200 people show up through out the nite. Last year about 50 people still showed up even with the snow storm. We have alot of finger foods. I always buy lunchmeat ham, turkey chicken and roast beef and i make my own platters for sandwiches. I buy buns. My sister helps me with the food to. We always make pigs n a blanket from the little smokies its everyones favorite and there easy to make. We have vegetable platters as well. And a few desserts too. And you can put almost anything in a crockpot! I sure hope you can find someone to help you prepare the food. If your party turns out to be a hit and alot of people show up maybe next year you can ask everyone to bring a dish.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Have a "Most Devilish Dish" contest...I was shocked how many people brought food (normally Im lucky if they bring anything)...but everyone really got into making Halloween themed foods...I covered 4-5 things they supplied the rest and all it cost me was the cost of a $5 prize  Really took the stress off me and my budget


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the suggestions. Its nice to hear everyone seems to go simple. I have been looking at all of the themed foods on pinterest thinking how time consuming each would be for a group that size.  Maybe I am over thinking it and simple would be fine too.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I think having a contest for best dish sounds like a great idea. Have some voting slips and pens on the food table and let people vote for their favorite! You could even do a prize for favorite sweet and favorite savory dishes. And regarding Pinterest, I really do love using it for inspiration and organization, but that is one of my main gripes about it. I can see how easy it would be to begin to feel overwhelmed by a project or party and perhaps even experience some feelings of inadequacy. I'm sure your guests will understand what a large undertaking it is to throw such a large party and will be happy to pitch in with bringing a dish to share.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Our party has grown to that size and gets bigger every year. I used to stress over the food (yes because of Pinterest, there are so many cool ideas). Over the years, I have learned that people don't care too much about the appearance of food (i.e. 7 layer dip in the shape of a spider web or trying to "halloween up" your food), they just want to eat it. I now just go to Costco and buy some of the big bags of muchies, tons of chips/dips and veggie trays. With a party that size, Costco/Sams is definitely the way to go. I no longer dress up the food, I will spend more time on decorations, games, etc... I hope that helps.  Good luck and don't worry, it will be a blast!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I think I will ditch the themed food. Maybe just do a few easy things to dress up the table. I love the idea of the food contest. I think I will include that as well.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

chinclub said:


> Anyone else have parties this big? Any tips on how to feed that many people without costing a fortune?


I'm with ya. 

Our little thing started as I had a bunch of family that liked to come see our place and couldn't always come on Halloween, so I said, I light up and take all my pics the night before, we'll just have some cake/doughnuts and cider/hot chocolate that night as well. 30 people or so, no big deal. 

And it grew to over 100 the next year. Still, just doughnuts and snacks, not too bad, right? 

Well, 2010 we decided to turn it into the pumpkin carve party. 

~70 pumpkins to carve, 30 neighborhood kids and parents coming for dinner and carving, plus all the family/friends still coming later for doughnuts and treats that night. 

We decided we would just grill some hotdogs and have chili, ask for folks to pot luck the rest. Cheap, easy, right? 

Well, we couldn't grill them fast enough and I was stuck at the BBQ most the night, and few brought potluck dishes. Otherwise it went quite well.


2011, had the brilliant idea to PRECOOK the dogs and have them in a massive buffet warmer I bought just for this purpose. Much bigger turnout with well over 50 kids plus parents coming to carve, 100+ pumpkins. 300+ hotdogs cooked. Chili, tons of corn on the cobb (donated, so free), went quite well, but a miserable day leading up to the party just trying to get it all ready. 




Our plan for 2012? 

Little Ceasars $5 hot and ready pizzas are not much more expensive than our previous plans, and saves us time and hassle.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, wow!! Good idea on the pizza. One good thing about our party is we want it to be dark so it doesn't start till 8 pm. That takes dinner out of the equation. So its just enough snacks to keep everyone happy during the party.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

chinclub said:


> Oh, wow!! Good idea on the pizza. One good thing about our party is we want it to be dark so it doesn't start till 8 pm. That takes dinner out of the equation. So its just enough snacks to keep everyone happy during the party.


Ah, well, then, my party mix recipe makes quite a grundle: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/74974-nuts-bolts-party-mix.html


And here's one we do for our superbowl party ("only" 50+ people):



> Korean Style BBQ Beef:
> 1LB beef sirloin, thinly sliced
> 1/2 Cup Soy Sauce
> 2 TBL Lemon Juice
> ...


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree with the above posts. Also, homemade cupcakes are cheap. As are deviled eggs, veggie trays (especially if you make them yourself instead of pre-made from the store) Popcorn. Here is a great idea for a popcorn bar http://www.pnpflowersinc.com/2011/10/styling-rustic-popcorn-bar.html, soup and rolls, mini brownie bites. 

Apple Nachos 

4 large Granny Smith apples, sliced 
35 large marshmallows 
1/4 cup butter 
35 caramels 
1 Tbsp evaporated milk (or half and half) 
1/4 cup mini semi-sweet morsels 
2 Tbsp chocolate syrup 

Slice apples and arrange on platter. In saucepan, melt marshmallows and butter until creamy. Set aside. In microwave dish, melt caramels with milk (cooking in 30 second intervals, and stirring). Set aside. Pour marshmallow cream over apple slices, followed by caramel sauce. Drizzle chocolate syrup and sprinkle with peanuts and mini chocolate morsels. Serve immediately and enjoy!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the popcarn bar since I am doing a carnival theme in the back yard!!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

You have to include sweets aswell- asin a sweetie buffet!!
A carnival always has the sweet cheap stuff like candy floss, popcorn, lollies etc. Really milk this idea and maybe make a popcorn machine (or rent)- this should be a big hit. Also if you could it may be a good idea to have some sort of pic'n'mix type thing. Buy scoops, containers and small pic'n'mix boxes and that will go down a treat


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, a friend just told my husband that she rented a cotton candy machine last year and thought it wasn't but $35 a day. I think I will certainly check into that.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

In my area I found both cotton candy and snow cone machines for $35 each (1 day) nice thing is its self serve and everyone loves them...plus if I take a popcorn machine ($30) theyll cut me a deal on all three...just remember most of the sugars, cups, cones, etc are way cheaper online than through the rental comp.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I think I could do that and get away with spending a lot less then if I tried to do the cookies, dips, veggies, etc that I was already planning.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

If you have a Costco near you, their pizzas are fantastic and cheap and are very LARGE! Hot dogs are cheap too, just boil them instead of BBQ and keep in a warmer. A lot of people offer to bring stuff, just make a list of what you need and as they ask check off your list! Have them bring paper plates ,snacks, desserts, and drinks! At my parties, (same here- kids + parents) a lot of them brought coolers stuffed with drinks too!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't have a membership there. I do have a Sams membership but we hardly ever go because its an hour and a half away.


----------

